
Ubuntu 16.04 on OS X now for Free - izik_e
http://www.veertu.com
======
devcamcar
For free? It clearly says Veertu is $39.99 on the app store.

Nice try?

~~~
lrenaud
It looks like some preconfigured sample VMs are free to run, but proper VM
support isn't available without paying.

~~~
devcamcar
Yep.

